# Where to Stay, Alyeska



## efarley0129 (Oct 7, 2011)

I'll be heading to Alyeska Next week. Its a last minute trip and really excited to go.
Requirements, not many but they are:
Close to Lifts (Most places won't let me rent a car yet, highly doubt any place in AK will)
Nice (Not falling apart and keep me warm at night)

I've been looking for different places to stay and so far I have found only 2 that would be what I'm looking for. 
They are;
The Hotel Alyeska (resort Hotel)
Alyeska Hostel

Anybody have any experience with either of these two? If you have whats your experience/ howd you like staying there.

Any help would be awesome thanks!


----------



## Racer20 (Feb 5, 2010)

Don't have an answer for you, just subscribing. I'm headed there in March.


----------



## jpb3 (Nov 29, 2009)

The Hotel Alyeska, hands down. I've stayed here in the winter and summer.

If you can afford there is no better place to stay while riding Alyeska.

There isn't much else in Girdwood, its a really small town. If your young and on a tight budget the hostel might be the best option, but I do not have any experience with that. Several good places to eat are Jack Sprat ($$) , Chair 5 (pub and cheaper food), Double Musky ($$ need a car, get the crab legs), The Bake Shop (for breakfast), and a pizza place I have forgotten the name of.

Alyeska and AK in general has been getting pounded this year, have fun!!


----------



## efarley0129 (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks yall!
I went with the hotel, the hostel couldn't guarantee me a room/bunk so I didn't wanna risk it and they said i'd have to walk to the resort (bout a mile 1)since they don't offer a shuttle right now. If t was the summer and I was on a tight budget I'd go with that but what can you do?

I got a nice deal doing the Ski and Stay package through Alyeskas website. Very helpful reservations dude (Matthew I think). Looking forward to it. Ill post up pics and my experience when i get back!


----------



## Towkin (Oct 14, 2010)

efarley0129 said:


> Thanks yall!
> I went with the hotel, the hostel couldn't guarantee me a room/bunk so I didn't wanna risk it and they said i'd have to walk to the resort (bout a mile 1)since they don't offer a shuttle right now. If t was the summer and I was on a tight budget I'd go with that but what can you do?
> 
> I got a nice deal doing the Ski and Stay package through Alyeskas website. Very helpful reservations dude (Matthew I think). Looking forward to it. Ill post up pics and my experience when i get back!


Be sure to give a good report. Hype it up enough and I might follow you there next Saturday.


----------

